# Fray Results - Friday



## Richard P (Aug 29, 2013)

On the Black Table

1…..Chad Trump……………Eureka Ca
2…...Ken Stephens………….South Bay
3…...Richard Phillis…………Ferndale CA
4…...Trek Lawler……………Kansas City Mo
5……Jeff Hurley…………….Sonora CA
6……Rick Voegelin…………Santa Cruz CA
7……Dan Jimenez…………...South Bay
8……Rick Jocham…………...Southern CA.
9……Mark Owyang………….Sacramento CA
10…..Ron Coaxum……………Hayward CA
11…..Curtis Adams……………Sonoma CA
12….Don Bourne………………Kansas City
13….Jim Rose………………….Sacramento CA
14….Jim Michael Jr…………...Southern Humboldt Ca
15….Steve Testerman…………South Bay CA
16….Dave Williamson………..Kansas City MO
17….Steve Nelson…………….Kansas City MO
18….Glenn Schniederman…….Danville CA
19….Jim Stretch……………….Ferndale CA
20….Bill Lee…………………..Petaluma CA
21….Ron Schmidt……………..St Louis MO
22….Jacob Rojeski…………….Rio Dell CA
23….Travis Joop……………….Illinois
24…..Mitch Valder……………..Sacramento CA
25….Bob Raymond…………….Gilroy CA
26….Brent Ostrom……………..Sacramento CA
27….Dave Lookwood………….East Coast
28….Joe Giegel…………………Spokane WA
29….Mike Wontorski…………..Indiana
30….Scott Chalmers……………Mininisota
31….Don Royal…………………Kansas City
32….Greg Kondrek……………...San Francisco CA
33…..Chris Jackson……………...Southern Cal.
34…..Dennis Ryan………………Hydeville CA
35…..RC Linclon………………..Bedford PA
36…..Tim Leppert……………….Liberty MO
37…..Mike Nyberg………………Sacramento CA
38….Serge Arrestouilh…………..Denver CO
39….Mickey Hurtado……………Southern CAL
40….Andy Silva…………………Fortuna CA
41….Jeff Kraatz…………………StLouis MO
42….Clayton StClair…………….Florida
43….Phil Laurio…………………South Bay CA
44….Dave Parker………………..Huntsville AL
45….Jamie Jorgensen……………Fortuna CA
46….John Gavin………………….Reno NV
47….Paul Josefy……………..Hayward CA
48….Rich Wontorski…………CarsonCity NV
49….Dan McCleary………….Florida
50….Alan VanArtsdalen……..StLouis MO
51…Gil Flores………………..South Bay
52….Al DeYoung…………….Illinois
53….Bruce Trump……………Eureka Ca
54…Brad Bowman……………Escondido CA
55….Paul Luety……………….South Bay
56….Walter McClurg………….Eureka Ca
57….Matt Boynton……………Ferndale Ca
58….Howard Rojeski…………Southern Humboldt CA
59….Don Haase………………SaltLakeCity UT
60….Greg Shaha………………Ferndale Ca
61….Chip Kislack……………..Phoenix AZ
62….Jeff Collins……………….East Coast
63….Jose Ramirez…………….Nevada
64….Jim Michael Sr…………..Southern Humboldt CA
65….Kyle Arreguin……………Arcata CA
66….Marty Acero………………Sacramento CA
67….Matt Knowles…………….Ferndale CA
68….Greg Wisnewski…………..East Coast
69….Tom Spencer………………Reno NV
70….Frank Reynolds…………….Reno NV


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Way to go chad!!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Tough field of racers there.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

good to see a couple MO's in the top 21. go east coasters! LOL


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

MOs ?


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Videos of all six "A" Main heats at: (Last video has the final 2 heats together).




















Enjoy!
Ron


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the videos, Ron. Great racing with you!

Mark


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

A picture of most of the cars:


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

And here is a video of two B Mains heats and the last heat of the A Main. Different angle in case you are interested.


----------

